# Will Someone in the CF check out this ebay link!  JTF-2 Insignia?



## Sergeant295 (9 Jun 2005)

I am in the US Army, however knowing what I do about JTF-2 and its levels of security I think everyone should take a look at this link and tell someone.   Unless this is legal?   Just thought I would put it out there, as I would not know who to contact about it.   Although it seems to me that I remember they supposedly wear no special insignia so maybe this guy on ebay is bull&%$#?

Later.

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=36069&item=6538120904&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

EDIT- changed title slightly.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 Jun 2005)

Looks like a JTF-2 assaulter's badge - the e-bay description is correct as to its wear.  Maybe someone else who is better acquainted with these things can confirm...  I've only ever seen one or two.

Cheers,

Teddy


----------



## KevinB (9 Jun 2005)

Will wonders never cease...

It does look like the Assaulters badge.  I tend do doubt someone who's gone through SOAC would be selling theirs though.

Repro?


----------



## Sergeant295 (9 Jun 2005)

I just remember that JTF 2 apparently had such huge security precautions so I figured this might not be something the Military wants sold to some random guy on e-bay.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (9 Jun 2005)

Well, there are fairly extensive security precautions, mainly related to operational security.  However, the SOAC badge is worn openly on various orders of dress for those qualified.  As KevinB points out, it could well be a copy - I cannot imagine someone giving theirs up for sale.


----------



## Sergeant295 (9 Jun 2005)

Thats what I was thinking.  I am a duel citizen and I serve in 5th SFG out of Ft. Campbell, KY so as a fellow Canadian I know a little about JTF-2.  All I know is that you wont ever catch me selling any peice of anything related to my service on e-bay so I wondered 1. If this was legit, 2. If you can even sell that, and 3. Wether this was a stolen item or not.  I would hate to think some elite operator got ripped off for the symbol of his sacrifice.


----------



## Armymedic (11 Jun 2005)

Dagger 1 who is the seller, says on his site that" 





> We supply the Canadian Military(as small as it is) with assorted items that they require either for ceremonial or for field use.


"

So they may be the maker of the badge, so it could be genuine, and unissued. But as far as I know, it is not illegal to sell. As for privacy, they don't compromise the personnel, locations, or operations rule, so there isn't really any breach or security.

On the flip side...the price seems a little outrageous..$50 to start?!?


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jun 2005)

Personally I don't see the big deal about seeing something like this coming up for sale, as there is many Australian Commando and SASR badges, originals and fakes on the market, plus numerous other country's SF realted items too.

However the CF's JTF-2 is new compared to older SF Units within the BCW, and therefore I can see the genuine interest of the badge to collectors, or anyone else curious by it.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trinity (11 Jun 2005)

How does one tell a real from a repro?

Seriously...  i bet you can't.

Unless, knowing the Canadian government, the Repro is higher quality!


----------



## pappy (3 Aug 2005)

I don't think I'd part with any of the few items that where pinned to my chest, etc.  But In the US Marine Corps you could buy spares at the PX so you can put the earned ones in a safe place.  Yeah some tried to wear awards and badges they didn't earn, just bought, but only once....  you don't wanna know the off-the-record events that took place in the Corps when someone was caught wearing un-earned awards....

I guess once your out on the streets it's up to you want you do with your spares.

On the other side, there is a history of Kit sales to raise funds for children and widows left from fallen members of some units. 

And we used to trade insignia with different foriegn units we served with / met in the field. Who knows... nice price for the seller


----------



## Trinity (6 Aug 2005)

I've purchased from Daggers1 from ebay before...

Never had a problem with him.. Fast shipping.

Is $50 too much?  Who knows... if someone was crazy enough to pay 
that much... why not ask it?  

rare = money
jtf2 = money

I've watched on of my troops buy a set of ear phones for $1.00 and turn
around and sell it for $9.99 US.... on ebay...

I wouldn't be surprised if a JTF guy sold his.. like he couldn't get
another quickly....  i bet he could


----------



## soldiers301 (10 Aug 2005)

This is not real JTF-2 or government patch. The JTF-2 will not go on overseas deployment with badge of their unit... just imagine if they where taken in hostage and the terrorist see that patch on their shoulder  :

You can make all the patch you want if you have a picture of what you want... just go on JTF-2 website and you have the patch image everywhere.


----------



## Blakey (10 Aug 2005)

> This is not real JTF-2 or government patch.


Just wondering but, how would you know?


> The JTF-2 will not go on overseas deployment with badge of their unit...


The badge in question is for the DEU uniform...


----------



## jranrose (10 Aug 2005)

Pictures speak a thousand words!!! Lets see if you can find the badge??


----------



## Blakey (10 Aug 2005)

> Pictures speak a thousand words!!! Lets see if you can find the badge??


ugghhh...how about the left breast pocket...... :


----------



## jranrose (10 Aug 2005)

General's Can do what ever they want.


----------



## Blakey (10 Aug 2005)

jranrose said:
			
		

> General's Can do what ever they want.


Ummm, what does that have to do with any thing?  ???


----------



## jranrose (11 Aug 2005)

Not sure if wearing it on the left pocket is in the CF dress instructions


----------



## Blakey (11 Aug 2005)

It's in the proper place.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Aug 2005)

jranrose said:
			
		

> General's Can do what ever they want.



http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33348.0.html

Apparently, even General's can't do whatever they want...who'd of thunk it?


----------



## soldiers301 (11 Aug 2005)

> Just wondering but, how would you know?



I know what I know... and you should know this too if you have a little bit of sense in your mind.

If this kind of badge was real, they would be very but very rare. The seller of this item re-list a new one everytime he sell one so he have it in quantity.


----------



## soldiers301 (11 Aug 2005)

Sorry, my error. I was just thinking that you where talking about these one


----------



## Blakey (11 Aug 2005)

> I know what I know... and you should know this too if you have a little bit of sense in your mind.


I says, excuse me?....and how exactly do you "know what you know", besides decking yourself out in your kit and standing in front of your webcam?, and just to let ya know there wingnut i do have a bit of sense...it might be a wee bit but its there!
In ref to your follow-up post, where is that patch from Cletus?


----------



## soldiers301 (11 Aug 2005)

Im from quebec... and to write everything down in English is not as easy as you think. The  «I know what I know » have no double sense or something like that.



> yourself out in your kit and standing in front of your webcam?



If it is the kind of respect you show to a soldiers... just go fuck yourself !


----------



## Blakey (11 Aug 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Im from quebec... and to write everything down in English is not as easy as you think. The  «I know what I know » have no double sense or something like that.
> 
> 
> If it is the kind of respect you show to a soldiers... just go fuck yourself !


 :


----------



## GDawg (11 Aug 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> Im from quebec... and to write everything down in English is not as easy as you think. The  «I know what I know » have no double sense or something like that.
> 
> 
> If it is the kind of respect you show to a soldiers... just go **** yourself !



Perhaps you ought to fill out your profile a bit.


----------



## Sig_Des (11 Aug 2005)

soldiers301 said:
			
		

> If it is the kind of respect you show to a soldiers... just go **** yourself !



Blakey est un soldat aussi...le problème sur se site est que il y a des personnes qui poste sans des idée de quoi qu'il parle.sa aiderai si tu remplisserai ton profile. Ceci est certainement vrai pour JTF-2, il y a beaucoups d'enfant qui pense il en connais parce-qui'l on jouer Rainbow 6. Blakey ne veux pas te montrer un manque de respec

maintenant, ta reponse en haut n'est pas qu'elque chose qui sera tolèret sur se site qu'an meme, et je te suggère de pas être aussi chauds dans tes reponse

Let's keep it civil ladies and gents...


----------



## Blakey (11 Aug 2005)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Blakey est un soldat aussi...le problème sur se site est que il y a des personnes qui poste sans des idée de quoi qu'il parle.sa aiderai si tu remplisserai ton profile. Ceci est certainement vrai pour JTF-2, il y a beaucoups d'enfant qui pense il en connais parce-qui'l on jouer Rainbow 6. Blakey ne veux pas te montrer un manque de respec
> 
> maintenant, ta reponse en haut n'est pas qu'elque chose qui sera tolèret sur se site qu'an meme, et je te suggère de pas être aussi chauds dans tes reponse
> 
> Let's keep it civil ladies and gents...


Je pense qu'il est un petit vexé parce que je l'ai appelé sur le sien commente.. 
*ENGLISH TEXT TO FOLLOW*
I'm thinking he's a little upset because I called him on his comments... ;D


----------



## TCBF (11 Aug 2005)

Meanwhile, back to the badge...

I figure some guy's ex-wife found it in her sewing kit, and decided to cash in on it.  Not that 'The Wind' is hard on marriages or anything...

Tom


----------



## Eagle_Eye_View (11 Aug 2005)

TCBF
That would make sense


----------



## civvy3840 (11 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Meanwhile, back to the badge...
> 
> I figure some guy's ex-wife found it in her sewing kit, and decided to cash in on it.   Not that 'The Wind' is hard on marriages or anything...
> 
> Tom



That would suck...


----------



## GO!!! (15 Aug 2005)

Just out of curiosity, why is it so hard to believe that this could be real?

One can purchase insignia for every other SF unit in the world - why not ours?


----------



## Black Ops (16 Aug 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6552829725&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBI%3AIT&rd=1

I guess this guy doesnt know he is selling an illegal item.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Aug 2005)

Two things-

This person's previous auction of the the same item has bee discussed already:
http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31351.0.html 

And how is it illegal?  What piece of legislation out there states that you cannot sell military insignia, VCs go up for sale regularly and they are a whole lot hard to earn than an assaulters qualification.  The fact that there is a Special Operations Assaulter badge is common knowledge.  It is shown in the Dress Regs which are available to the public.


----------



## civvy3840 (16 Aug 2005)

$385!!! A bit expensive don't ya think? He sold the first one for $152.50!


----------



## Trinity (16 Aug 2005)

$ 418 now

hey... people are stupid

and if we can make money off stupid people.. so be it...

Right now.. someone has bid $6.50 US for my army.ca t-shirt
that i put on as a joke for Mike.....!!!!! ??????!!!!!


----------



## civvy3840 (16 Aug 2005)

Trinity said:
			
		

> $ 418 now
> 
> hey... people are stupid
> 
> ...


$ 418!!!  That's crazy!! You would have to be stupid to pay that much for a pin!

That is pretty cool, but I doubt it is even close to $ 418. If it was the CF probably wouldn't give them out. 

If I was a member of JTF2 and could make $ 418 for one of those and then get another for free...I'd sell mine too.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Aug 2005)

jranrose said:
			
		

> Pictures speak a thousand words!!! Lets see if you can find the badge??



Isn't that a bit like US general officers wearing the green "combat leader" tab?


----------



## sjm (17 Aug 2005)

If its real then its an issue.  If its a repro (and how could anyone tell its not) then its not an issue.

I believe it's been pretty much confirmed that these pins are being supplied by either a civi involved in the production or distribution of these and other pins to the CF or possibly a CF binrat.

If it is a civi selling these then they ARE breaking the law.  The pins are the exclusive property of DND, they were designed either by or for the CF and the design would be the intellectual property of DND.  That's just the way we work.  It would like me getting a LAV III from GD in London and selling it on e-bay.

If it is a CF binrat selling these and other pins then its simply theft by another binrat, which would go unnoticed until someone really high up the chain realizes it.

Otherwise its a pretty cool badge that most real collectors would lilke to possess.  Thats what collectors do.


----------



## Fry (23 Aug 2005)

soldiers301,

a little off topic, but, I didn't know you were a fan of plato.


about ebay, I know many people that buy cheap ass crap and re-sell it on ebay for sometimes even 10times  what he/she paid for it, plus shipping! Craziness.


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (23 Aug 2005)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> Isn't that a bit like US general officers wearing the green "combat leader" tab?



The good General was CO of JTF-2 in the early nineties and had the parts to be awarded his assaulter badge fair and square...  Good on him - I'll never have one.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Aug 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> The good General was CO of JTF-2 in the early nineties and had the parts to be awarded his assaulter badge fair and square...   Good on him - I'll never have one.



Can't argue with that. I'm with you.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> about ebay, I know many people that buy cheap ass crap and re-sell it on ebay for sometimes even 10times   what he/she paid for it, plus shipping! Craziness.



Yeah, I'm one of them. It's called "free enterprise."  One of the things our Army fights to protect.  What's the crazy part?

PS - if you'd like to buy one of my lovely panzer uniforms, I'll only charge you 9 times what I paid for it.  Fair is fair - a bargain at twice the price!  http://search.ebay.com/_W0QQsassZpanzeruniformsQQhtZ-1


----------



## Fry (23 Aug 2005)

still, a little off topic, but I think that if anyone pays outrageous prices for items that aren't even worth half of what the charge is, then I think that's just a little crazy.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> still, a little off topic, but I think that if anyone pays outrageous prices for items that aren't even worth half of what the charge is, then I think that's just a little crazy.



Huh?  If it is "worth" it to you, then you pay the money.  If it isn't, you don't. 

What part aren't you understanding?


----------



## purple peguin (23 Aug 2005)

Has anyone seen the new cadpat sniper suit they have on e-bay for some 900 odd dollars? It makes you wonder where these people get these military objects.


----------



## KevinB (23 Aug 2005)

Binrat thieves who think their own personal happiness and monetary renumieration is more important that the troops who use the kit.

I think the issue on the good Gen was his wearing of the US Ranger tab - or have we come back 180 and they are authorised on DEU's again?  Heck I remember Col Kenward wearing his US wings to a function - after all the troops had been told no way...


----------



## Blakey (23 Aug 2005)

We had an RSM that wore his Ranger tab, I have no idea what's authorized and what isn't anymore these days....


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (23 Aug 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> Binrat thieves who think their own personal happiness and monetary renumieration is more important that the troops who use the kit.
> 
> I think the issue on the good Gen was his wearing of the US Ranger tab - or have we come back 180 and they are authorised on DEU's again?   Heck I remember Col Kenward wearing his US wings to a function - after all the troops had been told no way...



Ranger tabs are auth on DEUs, so he's fine (as is the RSM).   In fact, IIRC, Ranger tabs are the only such foreign badges auth.   If Col Kenward was wearing his mess kit, he's good to go with his US wings too - wear of foreign wings isn't restricted on mess dress.

I hear where you're coming from, though - I've seen (years ago mind you) wankers that have sewn "Special Forces" tabs on their short sleeved shirts!!


----------



## KevinB (23 Aug 2005)

So the snake eater badge is not GTG?
 Weird


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (23 Aug 2005)

KevinB said:
			
		

> So the snake eater badge is not GTG?
> Weird



I'm 99% sure that only the Ranger badge is auth on DEUs, but will have to remember to check dress regs tomorrow to be certain...


----------



## Michael OLeary (23 Aug 2005)

> A-AD-265-000/AG-001
> CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS (BILINGUAL)
> OPI: DHH 3-2    2001-06-15
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (23 Aug 2005)

Thanks Mike - I'm sorted out...


----------



## Fry (23 Aug 2005)

Michael,


For example, purchasing headphones for 10bucks when they were purchased originally for a buck, is a ripoff. Kudos to the dude who made 9bucks, power to him. But to the idiot who lost nine bucks... tsk tsk.


----------



## KevinB (24 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> 
> For example, purchasing headphones for 10bucks when they were purchased originally for a buck, is a ripoff. Kudos to the dude who made 9bucks, power to him. But to the idiot who lost nine bucks... tsk tsk.



Yeah but for example if some fat pague stole the headphones and re-sold them - do that make it admireable?  I think not.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (24 Aug 2005)

Fry said:
			
		

> Michael,
> 
> 
> For example, purchasing headphones for 10bucks when they were purchased originally for a buck, is a ripoff. Kudos to the dude who made 9bucks, power to him. But to the idiot who lost nine bucks... tsk tsk.



Caveat Empor - a fool and his money are soon parted.


----------



## Fry (24 Aug 2005)

I'd like to stay and argue some, but I just got the call, I'm heading off to basic real soon! Too happy to argue.


----------



## TCBF (24 Aug 2005)

"wear of foreign wings isn't restricted on mess dress."

-I have a bit of RAM in my brain housing unit - overwritten many times - that says that is not so, but I will have to look it up.

Tom


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (24 Aug 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "wear of foreign wings isn't restricted on mess dress."
> 
> -I have a bit of RAM in my brain housing unit - overwritten many times - that says that is not so, but I will have to look it up.
> 
> Tom



As always, I'll stand corrected, but have seen UK, German, US (including Air Assault), French, and other wings on mess dress and vaguely recall reading the exemption in dress regs (had to look it up as the Adjt)...  However, in snooping the Internet, I've seen something (on the CME site) to the contrary.  I'll dig around tomorrow at work too...as I _should _ have done before posting in the first place!

Cheers,

TR


----------



## Michael OLeary (25 Aug 2005)

> A-AD-265-000/AG-001
> CANADIAN FORCES DRESS INSTRUCTIONS (BILINGUAL)
> OPI: DHH 3-2    2001-06-15
> 
> ...


----------



## Teddy Ruxpin (25 Aug 2005)

Gotta wonder about a guy who keeps dress regs at home...  

Thanks again, Mike.  I'll keep out of the dress threads now!   :-X  Having said that, there are a lot of guys violating this one on mess dress...

Cheers,

TR


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2005)

So only US Army quals are allowed (Ranger, Special Forces)?  I guess that sucks former any former Navy SEALS coming to Canada.  They won't be allowed to wear their trident.


----------



## geo (25 Aug 2005)

The Ranger & SF badge OKs for the DEU are mainly for CF members who have gone south and earned the qualification - as members of the CF.... not intended for US Rangers & SF soldiers who want to go Canadian. From my navy friends, have not heard of any "seal" looking to go Canadian - so the point is rather moot.

As stated earlier in this post - lots of foreign badges & qualifications do find their way into the open - on Mess kits... suggestion to the wise - let your unit Adjt or RSM know about the bells & whistles you intend to wear - less of a chance of him going "anal" on ya.

Cheers!


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Aug 2005)

geo said:
			
		

> The Ranger & SF badge OKs for the DEU are mainly for CF members who have gone south and earned the qualification - as members of the CF.... not intended for US Rangers & SF soldiers who want to go Canadian. From my navy friends, have not heard of any "seal" looking to go Canadian - so the point is rather moot.
> 
> As stated earlier in this post - lots of foreign badges & qualifications do find their way into the open - on Mess kits... suggestion to the wise - let your unit Adjt or RSM know about the bells & whistles you intend to wear - less of a chance of him going "anal" on ya.
> 
> Cheers!



I wasn't trying to make a point.  I was just being facetious.


----------



## geo (25 Aug 2005)

Funny.... I was trying to be factual and informative....

Chimo!


----------



## Acorn (26 Aug 2005)

Teddy Ruxpin said:
			
		

> I hear where you're coming from, though - I've seen (years ago mind you) wankers that have sewn "Special Forces" tabs on their short sleeved shirts!!



I saw a, errm, rather rotund, older, Capt with Ranger tabs sewn on his SS CF shirt in Ottawa just this last week. No capbadge observed.

Acorn


----------



## TCBF (26 Aug 2005)

"I saw a, errm, rather rotund, older, Capt with Ranger tabs sewn on his SS CF shirt in Ottawa just this last week. No capbadge observed."

Ask him if it was a good course. You might here a few good stories.  Odds are, he looks that way for a reason.

Tom


----------



## Acorn (26 Aug 2005)

I'm sure. As someone who is, rotund, himself I can sympathize. However, I didn't think it was kosher to sew that stuff on the shirt - however proud one might be at having passed the course 20 years ago.

He didn't have a Pathfinder badge, BTW.

For whatever reason, it just looked wrong.

Acorn


----------



## FGH_Recce_DJ (26 Aug 2005)

Man is there nothing you can't get on Ebay, fighter jets, aircraft carriers, now JTF2 badges, next it will be banged up old KGB suitcase nukes or those missing weapons of mass destruction...... :


----------



## geo (5 Sep 2005)

I would have been surprised if the JTF2 badges had not found their way onto ebay

My faith in human nature has been confirmed


----------

